# What pest inside is making these droppings?



## Concernedhomeowner (Oct 28, 2021)

They are very small, easily sucked up in a vacuum and on the baseboard. Nothing would suggest its falling from somewhere else.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Why don't you put out a glue trap to see if you can catch something. Roach motel is good. I'm not saying it's roaches.


----------



## Concernedhomeowner (Oct 28, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Why don't you put out a glue trap to see if you can catch something. Roach motel is good. I'm not saying it's roaches.


Should I put it on the wall or baseboard itself?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Concernedhomeowner said:


> Should I put it on the wall or baseboard itself?


Baseboard, unless you have lizards hanging around up higher.

Another thing would be to put some of the flecks in a saucer of water. See if they dissolve overnight.. Just to make sure it's not wood. It's hard to tell from here.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Weird, does not look like droppings. 
I would try a small tomcat type glue trap, put it right where the droppings are, will catch mouse and or bugs, small lizzard etc. Keep us posted plz


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I agree with @Steve2444. The irregular shapes make them unlikely to come out of any type of animal. What is immediately above this? Is there an HVAC vent in the ceiling? It looks like something is disintegrating and falling down. Do the hairs give some clue? From a pet maybe?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Some kind of frass?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Post a pic of the area above that. Might give us some clues…..


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Concernedhomeowner nice to meet you and welcome!

That looks a lot like an initial sign of drywood termite infestation. Where are you? That can be an important detail. Drywood termites are much more common in some parts of the U.S. than in others. 

"Frass" is usually used to described animal poop, particularly from insects. Your specks look too irregular to be frass, though I suppose one can be irregular in a wide variety of ways . . . .


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Hyperpoper said:


> I have several wasp nests in my house, is there any service that can remove it?


Try a pest service, wasps should be easier this time of year depending upon your locale.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hyperpoper said:


> I have several wasp nests in my house, is there any service that can remove it?





gkreamer said:


> Try a pest service, wasps should be easier this time of year depending upon your locale.


@Hyperpoper welcome!

Wasps are pretty much out of their nests at this time of year unless you’re far south. Where are you? City/county and state are enough.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> @Hyperpoper welcome!
> 
> Wasps are pretty much out of their nests at this time of year unless you’re far south. Where are you? City/county and state are enough.


He's advertising.


----------



## Mary Brown555 (11 mo ago)

I am not a specialist, and I can't tell you what pest makes these droppings. But I can say is you are to find a solution to this as soon as possible. I don't have much experience with house pests. Only once did I have some rats in the house, and very quickly, I got rid of them with the help of special solutions. I also saw rat droppings and instantly realized I had rats in the house. But the droppings from your picture don't look like rat droppings. What I recommend is that as soon as possible you ask for the help of a company that will identify your problem and quickly with their eco-friendly solutions will help you get rid of those pests in the house and so, you will not see such excrement in your home.


----------

